# Immobiliser Symbol Flashing



## razputin1 (Jul 22, 2011)

It happened once before but I though nothing of it....

Got in the car this morning, put the key in turned the ignition on before starting and the orange light in the dash with the car and key symbol appeared and started flashing. Presumably the immobiliser. I started the engine but it quickly died. I then pulled out the key and tried again and it worked fine.

Any ideas what is going on here? Bad key or dodgy immobiliser? Just hoping its not the ECU.

Is there a way to recode the key in the ignition if it's lost it's code? Just guessing here really :?


----------



## bs0u0118 (Dec 11, 2010)

razputin1 said:


> It happened once before but I though nothing of it....
> 
> Got in the car this morning, put the key in turned the ignition on before starting and the orange light in the dash with the car and key symbol appeared and started flashing. Presumably the immobiliser. I started the engine but it quickly died. I then pulled out the key and tried again and it worked fine.
> 
> ...


Mine does this from time to time - very weird. I turn the key, its starts, but quickly dies and the immobiliser light flashes. I then restart and its fine!

Would love to know what the issue is.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Not sure what the issue is if it's intermittent? I have the software to allow a recode of the key to the immobiliser, but not sure it would work as it may not be the usual problem. I had this happen with one of my keys, but it was not intermittent and it solved it.

Charlie


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

My Mk1 used to do this now and again.

It could be the key transponder itself, the coil pickup around the ignition barrel, that dashpod that contains the immobiliser or a communication fault between the dashpod and the ECU.

More often than not the problem is thought to be with the dashpod, which is often worse when cold.

As mine only did it now and again I just got into the habit of switching the ignition on and waiting to make sure the immobiliser symbol went off before starting.


----------



## razputin1 (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm doing the same myself now Peter-ss, although the dealer I bought the car from said he would see if the keys need reprogammed.

Does the key in the ignition, spare in the door trick work that I've read everywhere?


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

razputin1 said:


> I'm doing the same myself now Peter-ss, although the dealer I bought the car from said he would see if the keys need reprogammed.
> 
> Does the key in the ignition, spare in the door trick work that I've read everywhere?


No that is for the remote opening/locking function only.

Charlie


----------



## razputin1 (Jul 22, 2011)

Ah right


----------



## FreeRideSkier (Jul 18, 2011)

I have the same thing here, although somewhat self inflicted.

I'm building an Audi TT race car and had to strip out the dash to fit the roll cage:

http://audittracecarproject.blogspot.com/

I wanted to just fire it up to move is out of the garage so I reconnected some of the wires, Dash Pod etc.

It now tuns over and fires, but then dies instantly. The dreaded immobiliser light is flashing!

Any Ideas?

The keys work to open the doors etc. The rest of the dash pod looks fine fule, temp etc.


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

If you've had it all in bits then you've most likely got a dodgy connection somewhere; maybe to the pick up coil, next to the ignition key, which reads the key's transponder?

If it's for a track car then you could always get someone like www.sharkperformance.co.uk to disable the immobiliser in the ECU to prevent further problems.


----------



## FreeRideSkier (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks Peter,

I'll take a look tomorrow.

See you just up the road in Chesterfield! We have a Mk1 3.2 DSG too


----------



## spilz (Feb 22, 2010)

I've got this issue too, like Peter said, I just wait to make sure the light goes out.

Its one of those things i've just got used to now, I'll get it fixed when it doesnt work at all, its not really doing any harm.


----------



## FreeRideSkier (Jul 18, 2011)

Unfortunately, my light never goes out. So it fires for one second then stops.


----------



## FreeRideSkier (Jul 18, 2011)

So Peter you we right, it was the coil on the barrel!

Whilst removing the dash there were two wires I had to cut separate from the wiring loom. Tracing from the ignition barrel back these turned out to be the ones needed to read the key.

Once reconnected it didn't work at first so I left in on for around 10mins, from then it worked again 

Roll cage is going in next week!

Thanks for your help


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Excellent!


----------



## dervbas (Oct 24, 2010)

Just letting you know, I double-checked the driver's fuse panel for my incident about my 51 plate 225 not starting and driver pod not lighting up.

The fuse for the instrument panel had blown. Replaced fuse. Pod computers lights back up. Car drives again! 

I did get a contact number for a company that one can send off their faulty driver pods recorded delivery and have them repaired/recoded and returned. This service was to be used before I found the fault to be the fuse:
*Actronics: 01206 849 920*


----------

